# You might like to see this



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

*Here's a video that I guarantee you won't forget anytime soon! She didn't cry, although she came close to losing it, and she gave those a reality check they dearly needed.*



*Texas girl, Judy Dorsett Tyler, had the encroachment on her second amendment rights so graphically illustrated. The honorable senator from New York , Chuck Schumer, was getting a little uncomfortable in his chair. *



*The room was absolutely dead quiet throughout her testimony and the gun banners (meaning Senators who want to BAN citizens' ownership of all guns) absolutely speechless as this little Texas gal chews them up and spits them out.*

*She knows what the 2nd amendment is really all about. Watch it. You will be glad you did. And please pass it along.** Click on link below.*

*
* 


​​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Give that Lady a standing ovation. Thanks OAC.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I remember that situation going down back when and Judy talking with reporters about her father being shot and how her mom stayed with him and was killed.

Guessing she carries now.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Now that lady has a lot of backbone to be able to talk about those events.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Rick, I knew you could appreciate her character.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Now that lady has a lot of backbone to be able to talk about those events.


I agree, I bet any of the anti's who had been in that situation would become progun in a heartbeat.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Amen to that video!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I agree, I bet any of the anti's who had been in that situation would become progun in a heartbeat.


It is amazing how fast ones mind changes when put into a situaiton where they see the light from a new angle.


----------



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't even know what to say ! My wife and I just watched and could not keep our feeling's intack . What a person and american -friggin incredible . I would back her anytime -anywhere .







I don't know how she had the courage to do and say -much less call out those guy's like she did .


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Incredible video. Thanks for sharing!


----------

